# Centaur 10 spd chainrings cost more than the complete crankset



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Suffering a little bit of sticker shock on this one. It's Campy, no suprise I guess. 

I scored my Ultra Torque Centaur carbon compact crankset 2 or so years ago for $225 from on the UK internet shops(PBK). Maybe it was 3 yrs. Anyway, the USD was obviously still strong against the British pound. 

So now I'm 5000 or so miles later and looking to replace the 50/34t rings and thus far the best deal I'm finding on actual Campy rings is ~$200. You can pay more if you don't care to shop around and that ends up being more than I paid for the entire crankset. 

So.....any suggestions on where to be shopping for these? PBK didn't have anything useful on their site....haven't checked Ribble or Shiny yet.......is there an aftermarket option? Perhaps TA might have something for me? 

I realize I could research this on my own but I thought I'd throw it up in case anyone else is either looking for this sort of info or has recently been down this road and can "cut to the chase" for me.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

I got/ am getting a set of UT compatable rings form my lbs (here in Ireland) from the BBB brand.
He reckons they will come in at circa €80 (thats with a little discount for being a regular) I think he had them retailing at €44 each.Have a look at the BBB website and see. I reckon if was to do a search here in Ireland i could get them a little bit cheaper.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Double post


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My commuter has Stronglight rings I bought from Ribble. Very good quality. Your original rings should last more than 5K miles.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's what I'm seeing. 









Thanks for the info gentlemen. 

Bigbill, 
Do the Stronglites seem to perform on par with the orginal Campy rings? And what do you suppose the expected lifespan to be if not 5000miles? I would have thought them to last longer as well and perhaps they are good for more but they look pretty rough to me. Not sure the tooth profile is beyond use but there is certainly a good bit of alum shaved from that rings....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

LigonierA1 said:


> Here's what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you have shifting problems that can't be corrected by a tuneup, I wouldn't change the rings. It looks like you have some other problem for the inside of the big ring to be gouged up like that. After market rings are an option but don't forget that Campy rings are pretty much the standard that others compare to.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

The front shifting on this set up has been the best I've ever experienced so while it may look bad, the performance has been great. The gouging, I suspect, is from using a 9spd chain/drivetrain with 10spd crankset. Part of this tear down/refresh is the move to 11, though I'm keeping the 10spd crankset as our in house Campyphile mech engineer C-40 says it's not an issue.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

RIBBLE, XXCYCLE, DOTBIKE, BIKE24 have Stronglight and/or TA chainrings. TA and Stronglight make Campagnolo compact specific chainrings. 110mm for four of the bolts and 112mm for the one on the back of the crank arm.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wide selection here. Wiggle prices have gone through the roof; not so yet with Ribble.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Walk carefully here in purchasing replacement chainrings for this Centaur crankset. You will find that the Chorus/Record/SuperRecord chainrings have a mounting issue on Centaur cranks... due to the chainring thickness difference ...they will not work. (Centaur chainrings are thinner)

Read this previous discussion:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2465830#poststop

My suggestion is to sell off the Centaur crankset complete on ebay or other and purchase a new Chorus crankset complete. Either a 2010 or 2011 can be found for a good deal if you check around. Probably most economical and best solution solution overall. Although marked for 11 speed these cranksets will function perfectly with 9 speed or 10 speed. ...and of course 11 speed for down the road when you are ready to go to 11 speed. Also you get the way nicer machined (rather than stamped Centaur) campagnolo rings with the newest ramping for improved shifting and the alloy is higher quality lending long term durability as well as parts compatibility.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Walk carefully here in purchasing replacement chainrings for this Centaur crankset. You will find that the Chorus/Record/SuperRecord chainrings have a mounting issue on Centaur cranks... due to the chainring thickness difference ...they will not work. (Centaur chainrings are thinner)
> 
> Read this previous discussion:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2465830#poststop
> ...


Excellent info, thank you. I'm likely to heed this advise.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

LigonierA1 said:


> Excellent info, thank you. I'm likely to heed this advise.


I'd just add that Athena have the good rings too. My 11s carbon set were $250.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

bikerjulio, 
Did you score that set of Athena carbon cranks recently? Just wondering if I'll be able to find them around for $250 at this date or not. A quick look at the likely suspects revealed no joy. Just curious.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

LigonierA1 said:


> bikerjulio,
> Did you score that set of Athena carbon cranks recently? Just wondering if I'll be able to find them around for $250 at this date or not. A quick look at the likely suspects revealed no joy. Just curious.


I got a nice deal on a 2010 Chorus 11 from PBK just two weeks ago, even sightly cheaper than BikerJulio got. You'll just have to troll around and maybe you'll get lucky. I think these large online stores have one or two guys look through their inventory periodically and mark down parts from last year to get rid of them quickly. So it's a matter of fortuitous timing.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I've used BBB rings in the past. They are as good, or better than Centaur. and they are cheap, full retail is $100. So I'm sure they can be found for less. It terms of compatibility, you can run record or chorus rings on a centaur crank, you just need different chain ring bolts. It has been done.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

LigonierA1 said:


> bikerjulio,
> Did you score that set of Athena carbon cranks recently? Just wondering if I'll be able to find them around for $250 at this date or not. A quick look at the likely suspects revealed no joy. Just curious.


Not sure what size you need, but they still have a Chorus Carbon 11 Speed here, for under $200.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*No...*



mtbbmet said:


> It terms of compatibility, you can run record or chorus rings on a centaur crank, you just need different chain ring bolts. It has been done.


No its not that simple as different chainring bolts at all... read the previous thread on this topic and you will understand the mounting issue. Read this previous discussion: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...65830#poststop


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I can attest to this, see my post:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183693

I describe what I had to do to make the large ring fit. BTW Ribble has unbeatable prices on Stronglight Campy rings.


----------

